# SprayGuide tool for airless?



## HorizonPainting (Apr 1, 2011)

I came across this on youtube. It looks pretty nifty, just didnt know if anyone had any actual experience with it. Is it another gimick device or is it worth it?


http://sprayguidestore.com/product.sc?categoryId=1&productId=1


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

There is a thread on it somewhere, I don't think any of us regulars have tried it. 

http://www.painttalk.com/f12/have-any-you-tried-3551/


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/spray-guide-14252/#post225600


----------

